# White Flim? Normal or not?



## Tigerfish1704 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a 2 1/2 g tank for my betta fish Comet. I have noticed every so often there is a white film that forms on the top of his water. I clean the tank every time I see this. I believe it is happening more frequently. Is this normal? :-? What is it? Is there something wrong with Comet?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

it's perfectly normal if it looks almost like a thin white or oily film at the surface. All it is is a protein film which is created by a lot of little micro-organisms. If you have a filter, the water movement and having tops on tanks will decrease it. But, it'll form thinly even then, so just use a cup to remove it daily. My fish tanks have all formed it.


----------



## Tigerfish1704 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you! JKfish I am SO relieved. I have been worried for the longest time! I feel so much better now!


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

good advice, i just add a little freshwater when i see this with my bettas.


----------

